# Autumn Fragrances



## ElvenEyes (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone else a fan of oriental scents?  I am and autumn is the time I wear them the most often. I would love to hear what everyone's favourites are. Mine are posted on my blog.  Come drop by!

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

Jessica Simpson Fancy


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 5, 2013)

Mostly Serge Lutens : Cèdre, Chergui, Cuir Mauresque


----------



## Sylvia60 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mitsouko


----------

